# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ට تغییر کوچک امروز من ට

## NOW

*.....................................*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*میخوام بیشتر به خودم اعتماد کنم و دنیا رو مثبت تر ببینم*

----------


## rz1

*من ميخوام امروز تايم استراحت بين درس ها کم کنم ک توي بازه زماني کمتر بيشتر بخونم...ن تا دو شب بيدار و 12 ساعت مطالعه.............*

----------


## saeideh72

سلام بچه ها 
من سال 91 کنکور دادم روزانه قبول شدم ولی رشته مورد علاقم نبود درس خوندم شاغل شدم و الان بعد 8 سال دوباره میخوام شانسم رو برای کنکور مجدد امتحان کنم که بتونم قبول بشم :Yahoo (9):

----------


## Eli..

منم امروز ساعت مطالعه مو افزایش میدم*_*

----------


## Rozalin79

*میخوام امروز ساعت خوابم رو اصلاح کنم*

----------


## Frozen

چه تاپیک خوبی ^^

امشب به موقع میخوابم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

منم امروز چند تا کتاب تست قطور رو میبرم داخل پادگان ایشالا دیشب فرمانده با زنش دعوا نکرده باشه سر من خالی کنه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Maneli

از حسرت گذشته رها بشم وشاد باشم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Tahora97

*شاد باشم و از زندگی در زمان حال لذت ببرم*

----------


## BORED_

*من امروز میخوام خودم رو ببخشم .*

----------


## imf

از امروز، دیگه نمیخوام خودمو درگیره چیزای بی ارزشی کنم که فقط وقتمو میگیرن و باعثه حاله بدم میشن+بهشون فکر هم نکنم.
راهه خودمو برم و توی مسیر به کسی یا چیزی توجه نکنم...

----------


## Mahdiye.T

کمتر ناراحت و عصبی میشم :Yahoo (9):  اینم ی تغییره دیگه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Rafolin403

امروز مشکلات زیادی داشتم ولی میخوام همچنان لبخند بزنم و خوشبین باشم
فردا روز خوبیه مطمئنم! :Yahoo (50):

----------


## high.target

_ساعت مطالعه امو بالا ببرم^__^
♡_♡_

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *میخوام بیشتر به خودم اعتماد کنم و دنیا رو مثبت تر ببینم*


*امروز انجامش دادم و حس باحالی بود*

----------


## ArthurMorgan

شعار قشنگه ولی کاش عملی بشه

----------


## ArthurMorgan

منم سعی میکنم ارموز کمتر حسرت گذشته رو بخورم.حقم این نبود واقعا و این داره خفم میکنه

----------


## Mina_medicine

*چه تاپیک قشنگی *_*
امروز تایم پیاده رویم رو بیشتر کردم
و خستگی طول روزمو با پیاده روی به در کردم ^_^
چقد خوشحالم که تاپیک های مثبت و قشنگ میبینم  ؛ )
پستاتونو خوندم بچه ها و انرژی گرفتم*

----------


## Eli..

> منم امروز ساعت مطالعه مو افزایش میدم*_*


تونستم یک ساعت و نیم افزایش بدم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Frozen

> چه تاپیک خوبی ^^
> 
> امشب به موقع میخوابم



انجام شد ♥_♥

تغییر کوچیک امروز : انرژی و روحیمو تا اخر امروز در سطح بالا حفظ کنم ^^

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

دوستان خوشبختانه دیروز عملیات رد کردن کتابا از مرز پادگان با موفقیت انجام شد

تغییر کوچیک امروز:میخوام مخ فرمانده رو بزنم که اجازه بده از پنج غروب تا یک شب درس بخونم(الان هم اجازه داده منتهی از هشت شب تا یک شب هستش)امیدوارم موفق شم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rz1

*من هم تا ساعت يازده و نيم ديشب خوندم و تا اون زمان نسبت ب روزاي قبل بيشتر خوندم......
امروز هنو بهترش کنمورزشم بکنم درست*

----------


## darling

99.9.3 من خیلی وقته فکرم درگیر این بود برنامه و چجوری برنامه بنویسم که هم به مباحث قلم بخوره هم مبحثایی که استادا درس میدن هم عقب موندگیام حتی تو فکر پشت موندنم بودم ولی از امروز بخونیم ببینیم چی میشه 

هدف امروز / نوشتن برنامه و مطالعه 5 ساعت وپر کردن دفتر برنامه ریزی :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Eli..

تصمیم امروز .افزایش ساعت مطالعه!!+_+

----------


## high.target

_حموم 
تمیز کردن اتاق
خب چیه تصمیم بزرگیه به خودی خودش_

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Frozen


چه تاپیک خوبی ^^

امشب به موقع میخوابم  


 هِه  کِه چِنو بوفتی  
اینو لرای شهرمون میگن  ینی صبر کن تا بخوابی یه نوع اصطلاح واس خندست 
حالا توام صبر کن تا ۱۲ بخوابی ایییییییی (بقیشو نمیگم ) 
منم هر شب میخام ۱۲ بخوابم ۴ صبح میشه*

----------


## Rozalin79

> *میخوام امروز ساعت خوابم رو اصلاح کنم*


*تغییر کوچک امروز:

مثبت اندیشی
افزایش ساعت مطالعه*

----------


## Frozen

> *
> 
>  هِه  کِه چِنو بوفتی  
> اینو لرای شهرمون میگن  ینی صبر کن تا بخوابی یه نوع اصطلاح واس خندست 
> حالا توام صبر کن تا ۱۲ بخوابی ایییییییی (بقیشو نمیگم ) 
> منم هر شب میخام ۱۲ بخوابم ۴ صبح میشه*



داری اشتب میزنی عزیز دل خواهر  :Yahoo (4): 
من سه بیدار شده بودم  :Yahoo (4):  یازده خوابیدم 

البته منم عاشق شب بیداری ام ! کلا عشق میکنم شبا تا طلوع خورشید بیدار بمونم بعد لالا کنم  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی امان از این کنکور.....(پرکردن جای خالیو ب خودت میسپرم چون بهت اعتماد کامل دارم  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Frozen



داری اشتب میزنی عزیز دل خواهر 
من سه بیدار شده بودم  یازده خوابیدم 

البته منم عاشق شب بیداری ام ! کلا عشق میکنم شبا تا طلوع خورشید بیدار بمونم بعد لالا کنم 
ولی امان از این کنکور.....(پرکردن جای خالیو ب خودت میسپرم چون بهت اعتماد کامل دارم  ) 


ولی من منتظرم کنکورتو بدی و بیایی کلی حرف بزنیم 
دلم واس اون روزا تنگ شده 
( همون کلیپ پیر زنه )
منم عاشق شب بیداری ام و بعد با خودم میگم ینی میشه یه روز من نظرم برگردهد خدا نکنه 
این چه سمی بود که خوردم      *

----------


## Rozalin79

> *تغییر کوچک امروز:
> 
> مثبت اندیشی
> افزایش ساعت مطالعه*


*تغییر کوچک امروز:*

*در لحظه زندگی کنم*

----------


## NOW

..................................................  .......................................lllkl

----------


## Maneli

> هدف امروز من . 
> دیگه انجمن نمیام!


چه هدف پسندیده ای
منم دیگه نمیام :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> هدف امروز من . 
> دیگه انجمن نمیام!


*بهتره تا وابسته نشدی فروم رو بذاری کنار.....الآن رو نگاه نکن آرامش قبل از طوفانه....چندماه دیگه اینجا تبدیل میشه به باتلاق و فضایی بشدت سمی

سال قبل به عینه دیدم که چندتا از رفیقام توی تاپیک های گزارش کار بخاطر فضای مسموم انجمن کنکور رو نرسیده باختن و حسابی وا دادن*

----------


## Mahdiye.T

کمتر پشت سیستم بودم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *بهتره تا وابسته نشدی فروم رو بذاری کنار.....الآن رو نگاه نکن آرامش قبل از طوفانه....چندماه دیگه اینجا تبدیل میشه به باتلاق و فضایی بشدت سمی
> 
> سال قبل به عینه دیدم که چندتا از رفیقام توی تاپیک های گزارش کار بخاطر فضای مسموم انجمن کنکور رو نرسیده باختن و حسابی وا دادن*


یکی نیست بگه پس خودم چرا یه ساله اینجام  :Yahoo (23): 

من معتاد شدم  :Yahoo (114):  ... از ما که گذشت شما خود را دریابید

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*بله  خیلی سعی کردم زود بخوابم دیگه زودش شد ۲ونیم امصب    خلاصه امروز خوددار تر شدم *

----------


## indomitable

*ما که داشتیم زندگیمونو میکردیم این بیداری رو کی اختراع کرد؟مگه خواب چش بود؟*

----------


## Frozen

تغییر امروزم : برنامم رو کامل انجام بدم ایشالا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

منم امروز نیم ساعت زودتر بیدار شدم

----------


## Mahdiz

> از حسرت گذشته رها بشم وشاد باشم


👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍

----------


## Rozalin79

*تغییر امروز: کمتر خودمو درگیر فضای مجازی کردم*

----------


## Fatemeh.ava

سلام خیلی خوبه با برنامه پیش برید 
من تعدادی کتاب دارم که میخوام بفروشم نیاز داشتید در خدمتم

----------

